# ABGA...Growing Pains?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone else experiencing any problems with the ABGA?

I imagine they are busy with this being the first year for required DNA samples. And they are probably growing at a rapid pace in general.

With that said, I've only been a member for about a year and a half and until recently I've been completely happy with them. Every time I've called in with a newbie question I always spoke to the same young lady and she was always very patient and helpful with me.

I've had a recent issue were I purchased a JABGA membership for my son online and he, nor I, have received any confirmation or information on it. That transaction took place on 1/30/15. I've called their office at least four times since then. Twice I left voice messages requesting a call back, and never got a call back. Once I talked to a woman who said she wasn't familiar with the JABGA. She did tell me the young lady who was more familiar with it was on lunch break and when she returned she would have her call me right back. That call back never came. Most recently I spoke to a different woman who was able to assure me that my son was not a member. I offered to give her the invoice and transaction numbers from my email receipt. She didn't want those but asked if the funds were actually taken from my account. I assumed they were but hadn't verified that. She gave me her email address and said she preferred to correspond by email. That made no sense to me but I guess she didn't have time to talk. I called my bank after getting off the phone with here and was able to verify that the funds were taken. I then immediately emailed her with all the info. That's been two days ago and still no response. That's not a lot of time but how about a, "hey, I got your email and I'm looking into it."

On a side note, at the same time I ordered his JABGA membership I also ordered a DNA kit. I received that kit, sat on it for a month, took the sample and sent it in, and have received the results. 

I don't know. I'm just venting. I'm frustrated and hoping I'm the only one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm no longer with ABGA, and don't plan to renew. They are a PITA to work with (for me anyway), slower than the 2nd coming, and expensive. 
So I could care less about staying a member with them, not worth the headache. Sorry you're having so much trouble too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Clingenpeel it is best to call early am.
Also, it wouldn't hurt to contact your regional director, at least he/she could give you insight into how this works.
It is my understanding that there are new staff members.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent in an application for membership about a week and a half ago. Haven't recieved anything back, and we need to get two doelings registered. 

Didn't even receive an email saying they got it or that our card was charged..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have heard/read a lot of grumblings on our Region 15 discussion board lately. I agree - contacting your regional director seems to get the job done for everybody else on that group so I would give that a try for those of you experiencing problems and long delays. I am a member but have very few registered animals so I don't do much with them. I did join USBGA this year as well and intend to register a few of my does NOA with them and see how that works for me for a few years.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I have an update. The kids and I just came back inside from the barn and my son had an email with his official membership attached. No explanation, just his official membership letter. I got nothing. No complaints though. At least he can register his goats now.

I am a little confused though. His letter mentions nothing about the JABGA. No JABGA emblem, letterhead, nothing. He has a member number, password, and herd prefix. Everything says "ABGA." 

I'm not gonna ask any questions at this point.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

clingenpeel said:


> Well I have an update. The kids and I just came back inside from the barn and my son had an email with his official membership attached. No explanation, just his official membership letter. I got nothing. No complaints though. At least he can register his goats now.
> 
> I am a little confused though. His letter mentions nothing about the JABGA. No JABGA emblem, letterhead, nothing. He has a member number, password, and herd prefix. Everything says "ABGA."
> 
> I'm not gonna ask any questions at this point.


I don't know much about JABGA but I know when I renew my membership I usually recieve something in them mail as well as an email.

Right now it their busiest time of year. Lots of kids being registered for shows and upcoming sales. It's pretty common for it to take close to a month to get registrations back. If you want them back sooner it's best to pay the "rush fee" but even that takes awhile.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've heard so many people complaining about them and 'mix ups' like you are having. I'm also a member with USBGA and when I called them for some info they said they are totally swamped with people who have had it and are changing over, and since they are getting more members are able to put on more shows. Which for me is great because usbga is my more favorite on their employees and how things are done. I have yet to call abga and get a really nice person. The last time I had called I sent papers in over a month ago and I just wanted to make sure they were not lost in the mail. Oh that lady cocked a attitude and informed me they are busy and a bit slow, I told her no issue I wanna make sure they are not lost. So she checked into it and told me they are done but waiting to be approved. I was like ok that's great thank you. The next day they were in the mail lol so I guess she told me anything just to get me off the phone lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nancy d said:


> Clingenpeel it is best to call early am.
> Also, it wouldn't hurt to contact your regional director, at least he/she could give you insight into how this works.
> It is my understanding that there are new staff members.


 This is what I would recommend as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I am so sorry for those who are having issues, I wonder what is up! 
We had issues with them when we first switched over after IBGA closed, and a issue early last year that made me pretty mad.

So far this year has been smooth going. I renewed my son's JABGA membership over the phone as I was calling with a few questions and she offered to do it.
I also started a membership for my daughter - she has goats registered, but never became a member before this year.
They got their card/daughter got welcome packet within a week or so.

Last week I registered 2 doe kids on line for my son, but made the mistake of not putting a name for one of them <I'm not used to their new online format>. 
So they emailed me Mon saying they were working on it and needed a name. That particular doe is still not in the system, so I may email to make sure they got my response. But the other doe has been in the system for a couple of days.

Mon, I called to get a password for my daughter, and registered her 2 doe kids on line. I just checked and they are in the system!
Mon, I also registered a buck kid for my son.
So.. out of 5, 3 are in the system.
I admit I am impressed.

If you have issues, I would certainly contact a regional director, or I believe the lady in the office named Sandy. I think someone said she was the one to talk to when having a big problem.

I too have seen where a lot of people are switching to USBGA. We almost did, but the problem is USBGA is not very popular here, no shows, etc. so everyone wants ABGA registered goats. I love that USBGA isn't so strict, isn't as expensive, and from what I hear is very easy to work with and won't charge you for every little thing. I think ABGA can be an awesome registry, but it's issues like what has been said on this topic that make it hard to be a part of them.

The crazy part is... the only reason we even get into registered goats is for our kids, because our state requires 4-H breeding projects to be registered. Plus you never know if a county fair will ask for papers. Also, the only breeding show at the state fair is ABGA.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

It's been two and a half weeks and we haven't received anything back. Not even a email saying they got or request for membership or a receipt for the card being charged. 

I've been waiting to register our doelings so I guess I'll have to call today or tomorrow.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

My son did get his packet in the mail a couple days ago. It made no mention of JABGA. It looked just like the packet I got a couple years ago.

Not sure if that's correct or not. I wouldn't think so. I'll find someone to ask at a show this spring.

Thanks for all the help and comments.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow your lucky they emailed you!! That's another thing that's bugs me I have forgotten to put something down or like the last batch I sent in the seller didn't put D down for doe and they send me a paper saying to please fill out the missing info then I have to send it back. I always feel like asking if they have stock in the post office or something lol
I sold a usbga doeling and didn't put the date sold and I simply got a phone call asking when she was sold so she could get the ladies papers out to them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I hate how ABGA is with customer service! I can't begin to get across how frustrated I am with them! I've been going on with them for 2 months about some applications I sent in. then when they finally get all the info right hey sent two of the registrations to the previous owner in HIS name!!!! Ugh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that is crazy! We had something similar happen RebelINny.
We joined ABGA when IBGA closed. I sent in all the proper applications filled out to get the IBGA goats we had put into ABGA. I mean, basically all they had to do was copy the information off of the goats IBGA registration right?

My daughter has a doe that is out of a doe my son used to have. So, my son is listed as Breeder, my daughter listed as Owner.
We had a huge time delay getting the paperwork done, I had to contact them about it. Finally they get it done and she overnights it to my daughter so she'd have it in time to get it copied to turn in with her 4-H breeding project form.

Uh... so she gets it back, and it has her as the breeder and her brother as the owner! So I had to send it back again to have them fix it! :hair::doh:
We've had other issues too, especially with applications for registration getting filed away before they are completed. I know back when this was happening, they were really in a bind with people wanting to get their IBGA goats into the ABGA system, but wow...
Since then we haven't had any real issues. Waiting on papers for the goats I registered for my kids. They are all in the system, so I am guessing we may hopefully receive them within the next week. I sure hope so, as my kids have to take them to get health papers in a few weeks, and need their registration info.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are massively frustrating! I have never had that much trouble with getting papers for my dairy goats. Hopefully you get your papers back soon and right HoosierShadow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My daughter got her 2 does papers in the mail yesterday, paperwork is just fine 
Now I'm just waiting on my son's papers, but I am sure they will be here soon, as he is the one I accidentally left the name off of the registration for a doe kid lol.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Whew that's good


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My issues are ongoing. The previous owner of my does just emailed to tell me they sent the papers back to him in his name for a second time so he called and they told him to send them to me so I can send them to them. Geez what is their problem!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh, what a pain. I always put a note with all the papers anytime I sent something in to them, just to make sure they have things crystal clear. 

What a pain for you guys!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Those of you having problems with new applications are you sending a transfer paper in with them also? I know I had a problem once where the breeder only gave me the application and then the papers, even though they were paid and sent in by me, were sent back to the breeder. I found out after calling ABGA that you have to send in the transfer paper signed by the breeder with the application.
Other than that one time I've never had a problem with the paperwork being wrong just how long it takes. I does seem to be faster if you are the breeder and send the paperwork online versus mailing it in.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I did originally send in transfer papers for them. So that wasn't the issue, they are just being really daft right now most likely due to the fact that a different person handles the papers every time.


----------

